# How many friends do you have?



## RadioactivePotato

I use to have a group of three or four friends in elementary school, but they all either moved to a different school, or we just drifted apart. Now I have two acquaintances, neither of whom I feel comfortable sitting with at lunch, or even being around them at school. I also have two old friends I only am able to talk over email occasionally.

How about you guys?


----------



## Zack96

In my high school I probablly have 10-15 friends for the reason that I smoke but if I didn't I would have none


----------



## Zack96

I don't recommend you start smoking thou it's bad for you :no


----------



## NoHeart

A whopping total of zero.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

8 or 9 in real life
and like 5 that i talk to often online


----------



## LonelyTeen

0 not even an acquaintance


----------



## St3ph3n

None irl...
I consider everyone on here a family of friends in a way though


----------



## x7Stopeandstare

Pretty much none, thought I do have acquaintances.


----------



## RadioactivePotato

tieffers said:


> what if you hate most of your friends
> 
> what do you answer then


Yeah, a few friends/acquaintances of mine can be rude, mean, or we can't really relate, but I'd rather keep them than 'break up' with them. It kinda sucks not having somebody you're really close to.


----------



## 9mm

NoHeart said:


> A whopping total of zero.


This many


----------



## D1r7H3rp3z

NoHeart said:


> A whopping total of zero.


Well you better be jealous of me, because I have twice that many.

0.


----------



## Wreckless

Maybe like...3? I only really enjoy talking to one of them though, most of the time I wish my friends would just shut up.


----------



## Nekomata

None. What little friends I had left me when high school started. Had a few friends in college, but eh... I prefer not to keep in touch with people when going our separate ways.


----------



## Jawi96

Zilch. My tears are my only company at night.


----------



## Ayvee

One. And I don't even know if that person considers _me_ a friend. In elementary school when I lived somewhere else I used to have a lot of friends--but then I had to move away and my anxiety got worse. And my one friend I have now, this is someone I just talk to. I never hang out with anyone or anything. So I don't even know if that counts.


----------



## SJK

4-5 close friends, all male, and 1 female acquaintance.
I find it extremely hard to converse so I struggle in broadening my friendship circle. I'd say that I have more Internet friends than real life friends...


----------



## mezzoforte

1 in real life, but I don't see her very often. And I talk to a few people online.


----------



## Zeppelin

Like 3-4, but they are all moving away soon( except for maybe one).


----------



## QuietKid1

Zero. I have old friends trying to reach out but I rather not let them see what I've become.


----------



## Master Cylinder

About two ever since school ended, and one that I actually have even see, with the other being more extroverted and having more friends so I just believe she wouldn't really care if she never saw me again.


----------



## lovecookies

about 10 in real life, and 5 to 6 people i talk to on skype from this site.


----------



## Lain

Real friends? I thought I had some once. Until I realized those guys weren't my friends at all.
And last year, I thought I finally found one... but in the end, she doesn't care about me at all.
Then, I might have one now... maybe?


----------



## Cael

Friends? What friends?


----------



## Chris Is Alive

*Friends?*

I probably only have like, possibly have Three true friends now that I can actually tell anything I want to them, but the rest of my so called "Friends" don't talk very much to me and I feel a bit insecured around them. :blank


----------



## wannabesomebody

About 3, I guess. We're not that close though and sometimes I wonder if they even consider me their friend...


----------



## Tallis

I have several at school. I'm not sure if they would consider me to be an actual friend, or just an acquaintance. I don't have any that I could be real open too, though.


----------



## Fruitcake

TWO!!  Including my boyfriend. It was zero two months ago.


----------



## IveGotToast

3


----------



## Lonely n Cold

Zero. :flush


----------



## Tanairy

i have none


----------



## ashli116

I don't see the point in counting how many/few they are...it changes most of the time.
It's either they just drift away (which means I have to subtract) or I meet someone new (which means I have to add).


----------



## Patriot

3-4 or something


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

I used to have about 6 that I could trust and be myself around and feel comfortable with but not anymore. We all drifted apart, 3 moved away although i still talk with 2 online sometimes, 1 got ****ty and we just stopped talking, 2 got popular and we gradually stopped talking and i moved to a different group where i started trusting people but trust no one anymore. i sit with people that make me laugh but theyre pretty ignorant aswell and i dont trust them at all. damn me and my choices!


----------



## Levibebop

3-4 real friends, 1 online friend.


----------



## JustAPhase

3 acquaintances. But they aren't people I can trust. In fact, they make fun of me and talk about me behind my back. Treat me like I'm a moron.

But what can I do? I have no one. And because of all this loneliness, I've developed this defensive personality where I always come off as a jerk. I know what's wrong with me. I know it's my fault. But I feel like there's no hope for me.


----------



## ihatemoving

I have zero real friends in this country


----------



## cozynights

I have a bestfriend that I know in person, but I'm slowly losing her because I'm always dealing with a different psychological problem and having to drift away from her. But either way I have another bestfriend from the internet and I think he understands me better. I don't know if I can consider anyone else my friend, I think they're more like "close colleagues".


----------



## AceEmoKid

We already have so many of these "how many friends do you have?" threads.

But I'll bite. I could use a boost.

I have 1 friend irl, but I don't see her often. We've been buddies since the 5th grade, but she is my polar opposite---bubbly, a social butterfly, outgoing. Thus, high school came around, and while she was busy being in student council, clubs, etc, I drifted slowly away. If I analyze our friendship closely, we never really were that close, though others assumed we were---including my mum and hers. They think we're inseparable best friends who tell each other everything. Really we're just occassional friends who withhold most secrets, and really don't know each other well at all. This year has been especially lonely for me, nonetheless. She used to go everywhere with me at school. Now there's an empty space by my side. She's been especially busy this year; I've seen her but maybe ten times the entire year. 

It doesn't really feel like I have a friend at all. I might as well be alone.


----------



## Koloz

zero


----------



## SoleCollectorAir23

I have a couple here in Stockton but never hang out with them. maybe the reason why I don't hang out with them is because I don't smoke or drink no more ever since I started bodybuilding and gotten my self in to healthy eating. so if I ever hang out with them there either drinking or smoking and I im not in to that stuff no more.

I have tons back in los angeles though.


----------



## AlwaysImagining

QuietKid1 said:


> Zero. I have old friends trying to reach out but I rather not let them see what I've become.


Same here, kinda why I disabled my facebook too. I was tired of watching everyone display their lives while mine was put on hold and thrown in the back. And also just cause it felt so fake and pointless in having old classmates as "friends" when they didn't even bother to talk to you. *I* had to bother to talk to some of them but they didn't even seem interested which got me thinking "Why are you going to add me if you don't even want to talk to me!"

Anyway, it's too sad seeing a lot of people here say 0 friends  I'll have to join that list. I lost touch with my last and only best friend after we went to separate high schools. So since high school began I've been that loner kid. I did make an acquaintance whom I thought was a friend, but she basically turned her back on me when I needed someone the most (when I was becoming depressed). She tried getting in touch with me when I began home schooling but by then it was too late.

After high school, it's just been internet "friends". I mostly made guy "friends" using sites and apps, and managed to meet a few in person, but those "friendships" never lasted very long. And at that rate I wonder how old I'll be when I finally get a boyfriend. It's hard cause people keep telling me if I want to be in a relationship I have to start with friendship. If only they knew how much I've attempted that and lost faith.


----------



## Raphael200

No friends.

And I like it that way.


----------



## misspeachy

I'd say four.
No more, no less and a few others that are acquaintances, I'm sure they're not going to become friends though, I always have a habit of making acquaintances and not friends.

Then I have a childhood friend, who I see about three times a year and a friend in Thailand, who I never see, but always hear from, so possibly six. My sister is my real girl best friend though, when we're together I feel like I don't need anybody else. . . except my number one!


----------



## msimone52

zero


----------



## superintegral0027

About 3 or 4.


----------



## vatefairefoutre

i have like 2 slightly close friends then 4 just-friends buuut i feel like it's awkward being around them and i wish it wasn't because when we're at lunch and we're all together and **** it's fun but in class and on the weekends it's just... ****. im frustrated. idk how to make plans or be social or any of that **** that comes naturally to some people


----------



## Im Just A Guy

I have 5 bestfriends that I hang out with all the time. Honeslty, all you need is about that much, well in my opinion you do. Since I am always around them and we always have a good time.


----------



## LonelyTeen

0 not even anyone I talk to.


----------



## Ickery

I'm a popular person during class,but outside of class, I am very much alone. So... off to the school library to casually dissappear for 30-50 minutes until next period!


----------



## Monotony

1


----------



## Farideh

Well since I'm not going to school, don't even go out at all, and practically work at a family business, that doesn't really give me the opportunity to meet people.


----------



## Sinatra

I have a pretty tight circle of 5 friends, outside of that there's probably like 10 others.


----------



## Squirrelevant

I've made a couple of online friends. Haven't had an offline friend in about 8 years. It's difficult for me to imagine that changing.


----------



## Mehrcurey

Zero. I know a couple of people who I could be friends with, but I just don't feel like being sociable right now.

I used to have a best friend, but we had a falling out. I still miss him.


----------



## Bohuw

**** friends, who gives a ****.


----------



## NoHeart

None at all.


----------



## lzzy

In class about 3, outside of class 3 and I don't even see them that often


----------



## Zoa

I seriously only have like 4-5 friends, but I never hang out with them other than at school...


----------



## Ignopius

I have lots of acquaintances but very few real friends that are interested in hanging out with me. Maybe one or two. I'm feel so lonely.


----------



## bedroommonster

lets just say i can count them on one hand


----------



## NoHeart

0


----------



## Astraia

Actual friends? None...
I have some acquaintances, people that I occasionally hang out with, but I don't really consider them friends.


----------



## Sirius B

I had around 130 friends...now I have three lol...it feels like a dream


----------



## LeanCuisine

I have 2 really close friends and then 3 other people I would consider to be friends but I don't ever talk to them outside of school.


----------



## mardymoo

Had 2 now it seems to be dwindling down to 0. Every time I arrange to meet my friends they either put me off or don't turn up.


----------



## GoldenRayleigh

2 and one is my cousin :I


----------



## Andres124

ZERO


----------



## lunagiovanni

I'm glad in a very very sad way that I'm not the only one with absolutely no friends. 
I used to have a few really good friends but they've recently all stopped talking to me so


----------



## AzurePhoenix

I have about 5 "friends" that I spends time with at school, and sometimes go out with after school, but I can't really call them friends as I feel I don't really know them that well, and the same goes for them. Thus, when we meet, I usually don't have anything to say, so I come off as really quiet and shy.


----------



## Astrofreak6

A lot of acquaintances but friends that i have and that i can really count on make the total of 8. But in a few months that number will decrease as i am drifting apart from some college old mates..


----------



## starsea124

For some reason I hang on to people the ones you can tell are secretly bruised so I have quite a few


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Sometimes i feel like i dont want friends so i don't have to pretend to invite my friend just to be nice when he nevers invites me and they go out drink and do stuff.


----------



## LightUrpleDragon

I have one friend who I've known for the majority of my life, but I'm now living 16 hours away from him during the school year, and I don't know how long it's going to last. He's not exactly my polar opposite, we're both very similar in our personalities, but he doesn't suffer from anxiety or ADHD and I've felt like a friend of convenience (and kind've a nuisance) for a long time.

*sigh*


----------



## maybutterfly16

Maybe 1-2 friends and many acquaintances


----------



## sunsetsunrise

I don't have anyone I consider a friend, but I do have many acquaintances. I've tried to become closer with some of my acquaintances, but it has failed. I'm going to college soon so hopefully I can make some friends.


----------



## Sly212

Wow I didn't know this many people had an absence of friends, i thought I was sort of alone in this.....I used to have a lot of friends in middle school, like 15-20 that I really considered friends....then I moved away and my anxiety began to act up immensely, I think it's because I didn't have anyone to talk too....right now i probably have 2 friends and plenty of acquaintances, but the people I hang out with outside of class don't really understand me at all or hang out with me outside of school, I'm just with them so I don't have to be alone.


----------



## ihatemoving

I have 2 here, neither of whom I like whatsoever. I have several acquaintances though so I'm not 100% lonely, but outside of school I pretty much go full hermit. Outside of this country I have about 10 good ones, some who are really good, but as you can guess by my username they don't live where I am.


----------



## myforeverago

I feel bad because I have a good amount. I never had a bunch until high school and now I have a nice group. Unfortunately, when they have big group discussions I can't participate. I can only handle one on one discussions so I don't feel annoying or like I'm interrupting. So I have friends but only one at a time. Make sense?


----------



## dair

I have two people I would consider friends. I'm not sure if we're particularly good friends, I hope so. Then I have someone who would be a friend, if I talked to her more often.


----------



## Cronos

I used to have quite a few friends. Nowadays I have no friends in real life. Ah well, thank goodness for comradery on the internet.


----------



## Anyanka

Probably none. I haven't spoken to any of my supposed friends in about a year. The one time I did, she accidentally had the wrong number. Twice. She said talk to me later that day but she didn't.


----------



## Bbpuff

I never really know where to draw the line between friends and acquaintances. In my art class I have people that I talk to as a group, but I never really talk to them individually or outside of that class. I don't know whether to consider them my friends, or acquaintances. Not counting them I currently have 2 friends, and about 4 acquaintances I see weekly. There's other people who I used to talk to, but I'm not sure if it's worth counting if I hardly see them despite going to the same school.


----------



## girl14yrsold

i have 1 friend but that friend is fake and making fun of me so i dont really know.:roll


----------



## realitysucks

I have no good friends any more. Either they moved, moved on or changed. I just have lots of school friends who I hang with.


----------



## Rhirhi23

Let's see... 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10... But I've been friends with those people my entire life. There's probably more that I'm forgetting or just don't realize that we're actually friends since I tend to overlook things like that sometimes. I'm not quick to call people friends because I'm afraid they wouldn't agree, but yeah, I have about 10 close friends, though sometimes it feels like I'm completely alone.
No one fully understands, and most of the time I have no desire to have friends or make any or just generally be around people. :\


----------



## Wreckless

3, but I only really consider 1 of them to be a good friend.


----------



## Spring Moon

I have no friends, and have had no friends for years. I have a good husband but he doesn't count because he is too busy taking care of both of us he doesn't have time to be my friend. I know I am lucky to have a husband who cares about me but I usually go all day without saying a word except to answer when he talks to me. Whenever I have something to say I have to ask him if I can interrupt him, and his answer is usually 'no, not now'. Sure, I still have a friend who calls me time to time but talking to her on the phone is terribly frustrating and stressful I told her not to call. I am disabled and can't even go outside, only time I go out is being driven by my husband to doctor's appointments. Did you know you really can't keep any friends when you are chronically ill and can't do any activities?


----------



## sociallyawkward1

i have like four close friends (one being my best friend), then about 6 more close friends and then more acquaintances


----------



## bullsfan

Hmm, let me see. A Big Fat Zero.


----------



## david999

i have several friends means countless.......... who fall in 100+..............


----------



## feelsadsometimes

zero


----------



## Mousey9

I'd go into the negatives if it were possible


----------



## gabby1032

None. Well this is embarrassing.


----------



## CristianNC

Probably one but we have drifted away massively since high school started. We were colleagues in middle school and were pretty close, we could talk about anything. Sadly he went to another high school and although we live pretty close by we don't really meet up anymore. Now we just talk when we randomly meet but nothing more. Makes me sad to think about it since it was the only time I felt like I had a really good friend.


----------



## Holly Wood

I have three friends that I barely see and then there's this girl that I go to school with but I don't know if she treats me like a real friend. Oviusly no one of them are boys because they make me nervous.


----------



## Safe

High scorer here guys. 1 with a couple another one or two who aren't really friends


----------



## sara 7

not enough.... well, none really.


----------



## ImALoner

I have 2 friends..


----------



## RainbowRND

???
I have people I care about....some almost like family.
We talk...
But we can't communicate well so I guess I don't really have any.  or ????


----------



## Lemonmonger

Oh let's see... -counts on fingers-

One. If my boyfriend counts.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

10. 
And I have no idea how or why I have so many.


----------



## CowGoMoo

Pretty much none. 
Maybe 2 or 3 friends. But for the most part it's pretty lonely.


----------



## Dan W

1 friend, I had more but when I speak out, I seem to say all the wrong things, this has made my anixety worse.
I feel that in the last year i've drifted far way from some of my best friends, I don't make the effort to go out and meet them, I'd rather stay inside.


----------



## amandacoleman96

I don't have any friends. I've realized that all of the friends I've had in real life can't really be classified as a friend since they were pretty crappy to me. Although I so have a few
friends on tumblr.


----------



## pudding

I used to have a comfortable small group of 6 friends but then I got kinda depressed last year and shyed away from them and now they hate me. ;;

Soo basically zero. hahaha orz


----------



## asw12345

i think somewhere in the 20s


----------



## sadmeme

Friends who I actually talk to? Maybe 5. One of them is a girl I like, who I wish I was closer too.

Then there's the rest of my class, 15 more people. I kinda talk to them, just not that much, and not outside school.


----------



## PassiveAggressive

I once had a friend. But nowadays I have none. A few a acquaintances, which is okay, but still...


----------



## SteveJobs

I have 5 friends.


----------



## EverEventer

I have a reasonably large group at school but I only really talk to 3 or 4 of them because the group scares me haha too many people, although they're all nice, I still kind of just hide in the corner.  out of school I have none, well my two best friends from my old school that have been my best friends since kindergarten.


----------



## sas111

LonelyTeen said:


> 0 not even an acquaintance


Yup


----------



## Betweenmenu

maxin out at 10


----------



## DarkIceDragon

I guess 4 maybe?
But well, they're more like acquaintances.. so.. hmmm none, I think? 

Anyways, I don't really like the idea of a best friend or close friends because of something that happened in middle school, so I'm fine with acquaintances & classmates, no friends.


----------



## tofu

I have two friends. One of them I haven't seen in a year(just talked online) and another one is my roommate so I must communicate with her every day. I enjoy their company but I don't really hang out with them(especially my roommate isn't really outgoing -just like me neither-, so we just usually sit in our room with our computers lol) 
I have quite a few foreign online 'friends' though, whom I chat with from time to time. However I don't think of them as real friends because they live on the other side of the world and I haven't seen them in real life.


----------



## Brasilia

0


----------



## nickelbird

none, I have acquaintences and people that I game with but no irl friends... in


----------



## kurtcobain

2. But I still feel like I have no friends. :/


----------



## Le Cat

Bwah, somehow I have 5 friends. I truly have no idea how.


----------



## Orchestrated

One. But she's older, in college and my cousin. :doh


----------



## TheNorwegian

currently, I think I only have one friend in real life.


----------



## jennyquinn

I have no one i can say i feel fully comfortable with, i guess there's this one.girl who i feel kind of comfortable with and i sit with/walk around school with her and two other girls most of the time. I've only recently started being with them during school because the other group i used to sit with (i never spoke when i sat with them i would just sit there silently ) fell out with me. I dont text or email anyone or anything like that and i never really have. And this probably sounds stupid but I've not had a sleeper in about 2 yearsand the girls who I've just recently sitting with have invited me to sleep but i think its because they feel sorry for me th. There is also this one boy that occasionally spoke to me over twitter but have stopped now and when he did speak to me i felt happier and when he doesn't i don't know why but i feel like absolute rubbish and kind of depressed. Sorry bc i know you probably didn't want a long answer like this i just needed to write it all down.


----------



## lanette3

0


----------



## Pierre1

I have 5 friends that I talk to regulary in college and *college only.* I have no friends outside college, pathetic.


----------



## StormChaser

I don't want friends.


----------



## Lushiro

1.


----------



## nullptr

2 offline, on here I have several.


----------



## Saekon

Someone mentioned a previous "how many friends" thread so I went digging around. Here's what I posted 3 years ago


Saekon said:


> Now that the holidays have started, I can definitely say I have no friends.


Now I have quite a few. It's really interesting to look through your old posts after a few years, times sure do change.


----------



## Kafka On The Shore

I have four that I'm close to. Then I have acquaintances I sort of consider friends, but if we were to hang out awkwardness would consume us fast.


----------



## Tanked309

Six. I'll never understand how some people can have twenty friends while I'm here struggling to keep my current friends.


----------



## Define Lies

Just a few.. but they're all slowly fading away.


----------



## millyxox

Not alot. I do have friends but we don't hang out or do anything exciting everyday. I sometimes wish I was a social butterfly because I sometimes don't like being alone.


----------



## Memory

Out of school: 2
In school: 2 
total: 4
I have a lot of Internet friends but that's sort of pathetic so those dont count.. hehe


----------



## Icyfeather

3. Eh, close enough


----------



## Icyfeather

Memory said:


> Out of school: 2
> In school: 2
> total: 4
> I have a lot of Internet friends but that's sort of pathetic so those dont count.. hehe


Haha having internet friends is not pathetic. =P


----------



## Raphael200

Update:

Still no friends,and I like it that way.

SAS friends are buddies : D,that's different.


----------



## Rainbat

Like 3.


----------



## Zack

Easy. None. I'm not joking either.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

maybe 15.... i usually let friendships die though.... not becuase i dont like the people... its just i cant bring myself to contact someone first 90% of the time.... i guess its just a part of me


----------



## mardymoo

How long ago do I have to have talked to someone for them to count as a friend?


----------

